# Blarney very bad dog



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry this has upset you like this, it would have upset me too.  Some dogs just have a higher prey drive than others, looks like Blarney is one of them!

I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Oh, I'm sorry this has upset you like this, it would have upset me too.  Some dogs just have a higher prey drive than others, looks like Blarney is one of them!
> 
> I hope you feel better tomorrow.


Thanks i am just not used to having dogs like this i know he is rescue and we have had problems with him but not like this :no:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is what JRT's were bred for. So sorry.. I know it is upsetting.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> That is what JRT's were bred for. So sorry.. I know it is upsetting.


We have trained him not to go after rabbits now and he is very good we have had JRT before and have been good but poor boy i could have killed him but never raised a finger to him just shouted at him


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's any consolation, Carmella once got into a nest of very young baby bunnies... I need not finish the story.  It's just in their blood.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> I am so upset over this but i know posting will help me i know or hope people on this site will understand how i feel.
> 
> Well Blarney nearly went back to Dogs Trust yesterday :uhoh: .........
> 
> ...


I am not crying as I read this, but am upset .... this sounds like a dog doing what he is bred to do .. sorry, but instincts are inbred and usually cannot be wished away.

I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive him for doing what his nature demands .. I have never enjoyed receiving dead varmaints from my cats but it is what they do ...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am very sorry that you are going through this. It is upsetting to see one's pet to whom you have given a home do something as terrible as harming another creature.
However, I would not label him a bad dog - JRTs are by far one of the hardest wired breeds of terriers. I have loved then for years but I know that I cannot have one, simply because I have ferrets. Their hard wired instincts would be lethal to them. 
Please don't blame him or label him in a negative manner. He is unable to overcome his breed's defined job. It is stronger than he is, similar perhaps to a dancer who must simply dance or a musician who must simply play an instrument. Perhaps a simplistic illustration, but the closest that comes to mind.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sure this experience was horrifying for you, but as others have said, Blarney was just doing was he was bred to do. JRTs have been bred for generations to go after 'varmints' and that's just what he did. I doubt if he could resist this genetic drive if he wanted to.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Maggie I know you were upset about what happened to the badger, Ray and Blarney doing something so gross. But he is only doing what is natural to him, it is gross to us but not to him. Forgive him and Give him a big hug. Pray that the word is out to the badgers in the neighborhood that Blarney doesnt play so they better move on along. I know it is hard but i know you love that little guy. How is Ray's wounds from the fence? I hope you find his glasses. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I am not crying as I read this, but am upset .... this sounds like a dog doing what he is bred to do .. sorry, but instincts are inbred and usually cannot be wished away.
> 
> I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive him for doing what his nature demands .. I have never enjoyed receiving dead varmaints from my cats but it is what they do ...


Of course we have forgiven him as i said we never hit him just shouted at him we had a little JRT Tess and never had that problem with her and she was rescue as well but apart from that Blarney is so good now to what he used to be like and you can't help but love him.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree, Blarney is not a bad dog, but a dog doing what comes naturally to his breed. He is probably what our locals call a good rabbiter! We have badgers down our fields and people do take their terriers and set them down the badger holes. My Dad goes mad as, apart from anything else they are tresspassing, he likes the badgers and we often used to go down at dusk to watch them. 
While this is rather upsetting, especially if witnessed, it does not make Blarney a bad dog.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad that Blarney has been forgiven. 

I understand how you feel. My husky had a very high prey drive, and was fast enough that sometimes when she went for a bird, she caught it. They didn't usually survive. It was shocking to me, cause she was a sweet dog that would let babies cuddle and crawl on her (always with me no more than an inch away of course). 

It was years ago, but I remember it did take me time, and a lot of reminding myself that it was just in her genetics, to get used to the whole thing. Don't get me wrong, I tried to limit the opportunities for a kill, but it did happen on the rare occasion, and I became able to not hold a grudge against her. 

Just wanted to let you know I understand,and Blarney is definately not a bad dog.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Maggie. I'm sorry this upset you so. I agree that Blarney is just doing what comes natural for him. He thought he was doing a good deed I'm sure. Love him for what he is - a feisty little hunter!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry it upset you, and poor Ray getting hurt and losing his glasses. Blarney is only doing what is instinctual for him. I know you like to let your dogs off leash, but in Blarney's case maybe you should always use a really long lead. It always worries me so much when Charlie and Blarney run off.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Oh Maggie. I'm sorry this upset you so. I agree that Blarney is just doing what comes natural for him. He thought he was doing a good deed I'm sure. Love him for what he is - a feisty little hunter!


 
Him and Daisy have been frog hunting today in the garden :yuck: and i would never take him back when i take on a dog it is for life


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> Him and Daisy have been frog hunting today in the garden :yuck: and i would never take him back when i take on a dog it is for life


 
Hi Maggie, I am sorry Blarney upset you and poor Ray, I can't imagine how he looked. Hugs to All of You!
June


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope Ray feels ok. I love those terrible terriers but it is shocking how easy they turn from sweet pets to natural killers. I was Lucky with my Jack Russell as she didn't have a hunting instinct at all. She would happily sit in the garden with my hopping rabbits or let the ferrets run around her. But I know she was a rarity.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I'm sorry it upset you, and poor Ray getting hurt and losing his glasses. Blarney is only doing what is instinctual for him. I know you like to let your dogs off leash, but in Blarney's case maybe you should always use a really long lead. It always worries me so much when Charlie and Blarney run off.


I can catch Charlie  as i can rugby tackle her with a harness on but she is lots better now and to have her on a lead is a nightmare but i never let her off if there is a road near by.

And Blarney he needs to get some of the energy out of him it makes me laugh the dogs trust said he would never walk far because of his inguries.
We are going to the Dogs trust rescue show on the 8th August i bet they will get a shock to see him and how fast he can run now.:uhoh:

But his recall is second to none believe it or not as i said he is good with rabbits now but again i never let him off the lead if there is a road close.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a JRT/Feist that my husband found in January. She is determined to catch a squirrel. I doubt she would give it to me if she did.:uhoh: She spends all day trying to catch one and so far she had not. She does not get to go on trail rides with me because she has NO recall when she sees prey. Oh well, the boys get to go.

I'm also used to dogs like Copper. He catches box turtles and then rolls on them.:doh: No injury except to the turtle's pride if they have any. My bassettX (Jack) found a baby squirrel last spring and he mothered it half to death. It was all slobbery from being "taken care of". It had to go to a wild life rehabilitator since I don't know where he found it. the new ittle girl would not be so kind I am sure.

I don't know if you can "reform" a true hunter. I'm sorry Blarney got the badger and sorry you and Ray saw it too.


----------

